# Terrorism and violence against innocent people



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I am too angry for words [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is the definition of terrorism!! Killing innocent people.

How would a bomber get into the G8 meeting to kill these guys? No chance. But the tube is so easy, killing lots of innocent people and sacrificing themselves to the great Allah! I really don't get it where Allah comes into this, but this shows how brainwashed these people are.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> This is the definition of terrorism!! Killing innocent people.
> 
> How would a bomber get into the G8 meeting to kill these guys? No chance. But the tube is so easy, killing lots of innocent people and sacrificing themselves to the great Allah! I really don't get it where Allah comes into this, but this shows how brainwashed these people are.


That be terror then


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> I am too angry for words [smiley=stop.gif]


Sadly yes and unfortunately the 'start of the end'!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MODERATED

Terrorists need to know that if they commit these sorts of acts then they best be ready to except the consciences, and these should be 10 fold in relation to the act commited.

10 eyes for an eye in my book.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> MODERATED
> 
> Terrorists need to know that if they commit these sorts of acts then they best be ready to except the consciences, and these should be 10 fold in relation to the act commited.
> 
> 10 eyes for an eye in my book.


Nah...that too radical! I was going to suggest that they throw some nukes to all the relevant countries instead. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe not nukes, but biological weapons are ok.

How about this if convicted/found guilt of terrorism then not only the terrorist is hung but the whole of his close family.

Same with suicide bomber - not alot you can do to them since they are dead, but if the treat of the terrorists family been hung isnâ€™t enough to stop them, then they deserve to be dead anyway.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Killing the family of a terrorist sounds like a good idea. Although, it is difficult to identify terrorists in the first place, so how would they find their families?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

im sure we could find a way - random selection if not.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

vlastan said:


> But the tube is so easy, killing lots of innocent people and sacrificing themselves to the great Allah! I really don't get it where Allah comes into this, but this shows how brainwashed these people are.


you should have a little more respect for those people who actually worship Allah than to talk about religion in this narrow minded way, not only is there doubt over whether extreme islamic parties carried out this attack but i think you would find that the vast majority of muslims were appalled by these bombings and that every islamic spokesperson has condemned this attack, if you looked around you would find thousands of hard working peaceful muslims who look upon everyone around with respect and could do without people like you making assumptions


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

zedman said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > But the tube is so easy, killing lots of innocent people and sacrificing themselves to the great Allah! I really don't get it where Allah comes into this, but this shows how brainwashed these people are.
> ...


I was expecting for a comment like this. :roll:

This is why I said that I don't get it where Allah comes into this!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vlastan said:


> zedman said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Respect is only given when respect is received. I donâ€™t see these comminutes actively discouraging this type of attack or the others NY, Madrid. How can you expect anyone to believe they are genuine sorry as a religious group when they actively encourage this type of action?

The whole religion thing is a load of crap and just an excuse to cause misery on a mass scale. Region has killed more people than anything else in world history â€" time to abandon all religions or ban then, The world would be a lot better place for it in my book.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> How can you expect anyone to believe they are genuine sorry as a religious group when they actively encourage this type of action?


actively encourage? eh?
if ur not into religion then i totally get that, but wheres this active encouragement from the religious group? 
proof please


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

zedman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > How can you expect anyone to believe they are genuine sorry as a religious group when they actively encourage this type of action?
> ...


finsbury park - the hooked clerkic. all the people that popped up on uk TV saying that the 9/11 was ok. how many do you want?

lets have a guess how many web sites would be pro terrorism if i did a search on UK websites. plus loads more that i can understand coz they are in funny writing. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> zedman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abu Hamza - the hooked cleric, he's been told to leave the Finsbury Park Mosque nobody wanted him there and he's been gone MONTHS, the latest guy to do guest talks there is a devout muslim who in his last speech said anybody wanting to destroy the society in which he lived was not a muslim and he would be the first to give them up if he knew who they were - what else would you like him to say?

9/11 - being as i was in the US at the time i missed most of the TV over here but I have never seen anyone representing Islam in the UK ever say 9/11 was ok, infact last time i went to NY the muslim guys I was with went to Ground Zero to pray for those who had died.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> MODERATED
> 
> Terrorists need to know that if they commit these sorts of acts then they best be ready to except the consciences, and these should be 10 fold in relation to the act commited.
> 
> 10 eyes for an eye in my book.


Burning !! this is a very dangerous statement and Im very surprised the moderators have not shut this thread down. We are already seeing attacks (on a worldwide basis) on Mosques. This is not constructive and very ignorant of those that do it or even suggest it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not as radical as say a bomb on a bus or a tube train? As for the moderating this thread - well this is freedom of speech, I believe in what Im saying and im not doing it to stir up trouble. I want action, I want to be able to goto work without fear of been killed.

You canâ€™t play with these type of people (terrorist) action needs to be firm and swift and since the problem is from that quater then thats where the solution needs to be aimed at.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > MODERATED
> ...


Jon - I agree but then I made a stand when the "sweepstake on when the pope would die" thread raised similar concerns and the consensus was that to moderate was to inhibit free speech. Its a fine line to judge whether mods should take a censoring role or let free speech prevail - following a debate with the other mods I felt my views were not in line with their and elected to step down from moderation.

fwiw I also think it makes total nonsense of moderation rules to alow the VBH thread in the main forum but there you go.

Lou


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This is way out of line. Freedom of speech, yes, but incitement to terror (which it is) and stereo typing in the way that has been done here is way out of line. I dont care waht "proof" you have, you have no right to make sweeping statements against another religion in the way that has been done here.

As for the moderators - they asked me to respond directly as lately they've being accused of benig "nazis" amoungst other things.....Im not putting up with this. Yes the flame room is about venting opinions, but it has its limits - limits that are enforced by the moderators.

If you want to voice opinions like this, do it elsewhere, as they are not welcome here.

Ive edited some of the positings on this thread, but left it online (be it moderated).

Jae


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

With respect who are you to tell me what to think or say, or where to say it?

I canâ€™t believe you are saying this is incitement to terror. A religious group is actively targeting western counties and am I to take it, we the population of one of those countries are expected to just sit here and take it? Or maybe we should make up excuses for them like - well America is a big bully and has invaded another country, and might have upset a few missguided people (well idiots) - bullshit, the war was righteous and had a UN mandate even though they failed to back it.

How about we cut to the chase and tell it as it is - these people are fucking twats who should be hunted down and killed - call it a cull if you must, we do it to other dangerous animals.

Maybe targeting of public transport systems should be moderated. Maybe the news should be moderated to stop the reporting of this type of crime as it promotes the cause of fundamentalist, or maybe we should moderate religionâ€™s and have done with it? A religion that promotes suicide bomber under the guise of martyrdom needs moderation in my book.

Feel free to prove my point and cut out section as you see fit.

fuck im wound up now. :evil:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba, ket me make sure I've understood your argument correctly. Please correct any of the following if I've misunderstood.

Leaders from all faiths have condemed this act of terrorism. Muslims totally disassociate themselves from these crimes commited by fundamentalists in the name of their religion. You call (in your pre-moderated posts) for Mosques to be burt down. You claim this is not in any way incitement to racial hatred?

It sounds like you see a Mosque and think "al qaeda temples"?

I think we'd all agree that everything should be done to bring terrorists to justice. I don't see how burning down the religious temples of a genuine peaceful faith will help.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The burning comment was said in the same vain as nukes and biological weapons - ie tongue in cheek.

However what is the answer if these sorts of places are breeding this kind of racial hatred â€" and thatâ€™s what it is, hatred against non muslims.

Tell me pls how I can stop my children or wife from been victims of this kind of terrorist attack as they go about thier normal daily life â€"they are 100% innocent of any kind of act against ANY faith.

Would you like to explain to the families of the victims whys these people died?

Why did these people die?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba,

Firstly, I own this site, and ultimately am liable for any content that is shown on the site - LEGALLY. Im not going to stand by and risk legal action for the sake of 1 individual who is so narrow minded that he sees it fit to incite others to perform illegal acts against a specific religion (btw, by stating mosques, you are including hindus, muslims, siekes (spelling) and arabs).

Yes, the London bombings make me really angry, 9/11 made me really angry and will for ever do so, BUT that does not give me the right to single out an entire religious group(s) on some misunderstood interpretation of that particular faith. Yes, the world has been torn apart by Religious differences and claims, but your comments are not going to make it any better, it makes it worse.

Im not getting into a slagging match over what you can and cannot say - Im telling you that your comments are NOT welcome on this forum, for legal reasons. Thats it.

If you dont like it.....you know what to do....

Jae


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> The burning comment was said in the same vain as nukes and biological weapons - ie tongue in cheek.
> 
> However what is the answer if these sorts of places are breeding this kind of racial hatred â€" and thatâ€™s what it is, hatred against non muslims.
> 
> ...


It obviously wasn't clear to us that you were comment was meant to be _humourous_.

We all know there isn't a simple answer to the this issue. I just don't think many agree with you that it's a muslim vs non-muslim isssue as your last post once again suggests and I think it's very dangerous to try to simplify the issue to that level. Surely you appreciate the difference between extremist fanatics carrying out attacks supposedly in the name of Islam and the millions of Muslims who abhor their actions?


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Toshiba

I invite you to come spend some time at our local Mosque so we can show you that we do not breed or support racial hatred, with respect for your right to your own opinion it seems the only person breeding racial hatred is you.

Z


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

zedman said:


> Toshiba
> 
> I invite you to come spend some time at our local Mosque so we can show you that we do not breed or support racial hatred, with respect for your right to your own opinion it seems the only person breeding racial hatred is you.
> 
> Z


Toshiba...go there and get some explosives with you. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vlastan said:


> zedman said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba
> ...


wheres it kept? and by whom?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If your looking for norrow minded people - look at the people that are doing this. people who are activley talking about an event are not usually narrow minded.

As for the telling me what comments i can an cant say- im sorry but i will make my own mind up about that.

If a religious group wishes to help find these people im sure it would be more than welcomed regardless of faith.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

zedman said:


> Toshiba
> 
> I invite you to come spend some time at our local Mosque so we can show you that we do not breed or support racial hatred, with respect for your right to your own opinion it seems the only person breeding racial hatred is you.
> 
> Z


im not sure id like to do that to be honest - i just dont think its for me. may i ask if its been talked about? not the breeding, the crimes in london and what was the feeling?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


i dont think i'll respond to that one :roll:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

vlastan said:


> zedman said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba
> ...


that was a serious invite cos i get the feeling Toshiba doesn't know any nice Muslims but i'd quite like for him to meet some that he hopefully will not hate - so, why are you wanting him to take explosives? If he doesnt wanna go thats cool no worries i'm not the most religious person but i do believe you have to try and show people another side, but i do apologise if anybody thought i was being sarcastic.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba

Consider yourself banned from this forum for a period of 4 weeks. You've ignored my request to refrain, and as much as I resent banning you (of which Ive never done before) I cannot risk the legal implications of such comments.

VLastan, you too are banned for 2 weeks thanks to your pathetic remarks which are just egging Toshiba on.

If you wish to appeal, do so to me directly. You have to understand that I have my own interests to protect, as well as the others on this forum.

Regards

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This thread is now locked. Im leaving the content up to justify my actions of banning the 2 users.

Regards

Jae


----------

